# ammonia 2 high



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

K,

I have a 125G tank, which has been cycling for 5 weeks. I had 10 baby P's put in last Sunday 14th of March, + 1 pleco and some bio spira. My tanks ammonia level went to 8.0 My pleco died and so did one of my P's. I started noticing that the ammonia level was really affecting my fish. SO I had another spare tank which is a 55G I cleaned it out, got a filter going added some bio spira and put my P's in that tank. They now look really fucked up. I thought that If I do some waterchanges it will bring the ammo down, so I called marineland and they said that by adding more bacteria to the tank, I am making the bio spira tank longer to cycle. So I figured just setup a new tank with practically no ammonia and add the P's until the big tank calms down. Then switch them up when both tankes r cycled properly, or whichever one cycles first add the P's 2. Does this make sence? or did I do something really bad??

Malice


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

when you were cycling the 125 (before you add the p's and pleco) did you have

gold fish or some ammonia source

cause you need ammonia before you add bio spira so it will work right


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

ur da dumbest fuckin idiot on pfury (excluding lu) omg how many fish do u wanna kill before u ask a simple ?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hey, jesus christ he is new. give him a break. you should get some ammo lock chips, or some ammonia lowering medacin stuff. the medacin stuff worked good for me, it is called:
Ammonia
Chloramine
Eliminator
it is made by jungle, and it removes ammonia, chloramine, and chlorine


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

ya thanks assholes,







but, if you put Ammo lock, or Amquel +, or any of that other sh*t in the tank.. It fucks with the bio spira,I found that out from the jerk at marineland and If I did put that sh*t in, all it is going to do is make the cycling take even longer because it detox or kills the ammonia.. . And yah there was fish in the tank before the P's got put in, the P's got put into the tank on the 4th week. Then I added the bio spira and added the P's.. so why the hell would i add that,

I think one of the reasons why the tank was so high in ammonia after I got the P's was because when I fed them which was every other day, they wouldnt eat a full cube of food, because the tank is to big for little P's.. Some of them dont even get to eat and the food gets moved all over the tank under gravol etc.. that happens when the p's start ripping into the sh*t, then the food starts to decay and so on .. THAT is why I prolly have high ammonia.

So ??? does that explain anything?

Malice


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

and that includes waterchages, to what marineland said, otherwise I would have done that to get the ammonia down.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

> ur da dumbest fuckin idiot on pfury (excluding lu) omg how many fish do u wanna kill before u ask a simple ?
> 
> alittle harsh there vtec huh?


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

well nun of that helped


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

vtec, shove it up your ass dude. If you cant offer any advice to a simple question then go play with yourself in a corner. 
Malice, by adding that many fish at one time even in a large tank like that, you increased the bio load far too quickly for the bacteria to handle. Nitrospira bacteria only reproduce once every 24 hours, so it takes them a bit to adjust to increased bio loads. That is why you should not increase the fish mass in the tank by more than half of what is in there at one time. You should then wait several days, then you can add more.
As for how to handle the problem you have now. Dont bother with calling Marineland. While they have awesome products, it is my experience that the reps totally ignore basic aquarium principles and believe their products will allow you to do things you just cant do.
Simple good old water changes are the best way to alleviate high levels of anything in your water. Doing water changes to lower ammonia/nitrites during a cycle will NOT, I repeat NOT have any real negative effects on the cycle. At the very most it MAY add a day or so to the length of the cycle. The amount you lower the ammonia/nitrite levels is not going to retard bacteria growth. It WILL however lower it enough so the fish have a better chance of making it through.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DonD said:


> vtec, shove it up your ass dude. If you cant offer any advice to a simple question then go play with yourself in a corner.


 LoL... omg i cant stop laughing... DonD i never knew you had that in you.. LOL....


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

THATS ALL I CAN SAY!!


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

Peacock, I am a retired Firefighter dude. I have absolutely no problem voicing my opinion in base terms.







I just know the proper place and time for it is all.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

well good work man. good advice to.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

we where all newbies once. calling someone stupid is just wrong.

don d prety much summed it up. what i would do is try to delute some of that ammonia by doing water changes intell the biological filtration catches up


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

also a python syphon is awesome for cleaning all those bits of waste in the gravel, I wouldn't be able to get along without mine


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

UPDATE*

Well thanks to all the people who helped answer me question, and for the people that didn't. ******************







******************

but in any case, My 55G tank, has cycled in 4 days, thanks to Bio Spira.. My P's are doing great, enjoying there blood worms & Beef heart. and growing quickly. !!!







My 125G tank has still not finished cycling,







although just today, my ammonia dropped from 8.0 to 4.0 and my Nitrite spiked to 2.0, so hopefully it should finish soon, and when everything is all done, I will post pics..

Anyways thanks again
Malice!


----------



## hedgehog (Apr 14, 2004)

Malice, where did you get your bio spira? I NEED Some so bad to cycle out my tank.

I live near T.O. any help would be a great help


----------

